# Research: What's the best coffee grinder on the market?



## Onnoj (Oct 4, 2015)

Hey guys,

I'm doing some market research on behalf of a client and was wondering if you could help me out! In your expert opinion, what's the best coffee grinder on the market and why?

Looking forward to your opinions! Thanks in advance.

- J.G


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

For what ? Home use ? Commercial Brewed ? Espresso ? Both ?

What is important to your client ? Consistent dose > ease of use ? speed ?

Need more info please

Oh and an intro post on who you are wouldn't go amiss


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Onnoj, please post in the 'New Members' section and introduce yourself. You will receive much better replies to questions if you do.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

This is a 2 way resource - we reward those who participate

All too often we get students doing market research and survey links will be removed as there is never any follow up from them to share results.

Should you wish to conduct market research via the forum please contact me via PM or via the contact details on the advertising link at the bottom of the page.


----------

